# How to build a bait pen. step by step



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

How to build a bait pen. step by step
collapsible and easy to store
http://youtu.be/dGHMikEU5XM


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

55 gal plastic drum. Drill xx inch holes (xx being bait size) Rope thru three equi-distant holes, tie to a stainless ring. Rope on a pulley or use a winch if you want to go upscale. Noodle floats 1 ft from the top (bastards will jump out and birds will eat). Would post a pic but I'm not there right now. It works.


----------

